# Tagging study



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Got this off my club web site. If you look down about page three they tell ya that only 4 lakes are gonna get the tags, not all of them like they said at first... Funny how it seems to always be the lakes that the folks in power fish that get all the goodies.. 

http://soma56.com/phpbb3/download/file.php?id=1003


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Mason, good reading and it looks like OHIO is trying to get some good results and will hopefully use that to improve the fishery...

Salmonid


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Wonder what it would cost to hook up a transmitter to about 4 or 5 different size Muskies and receivers to follow the fish as they swim?Hook it right up to the computer and see what happens.That would be educational.



Roscoe


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

It says I am not authorized to view it.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

I can, I think they want to see how many are going over or through the dam, especially at alum.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

We already know the fish escape, we know they die, we know there is delayed mortality, more are lost at high water times, this study is going to do nothing for the fisheries, they want us to think that the army corp of engineers is going to work with them on out flows, ya right, remember the Berlin study, other big waste of ( our ) money, how much is this study costing????? Our hatcheries need updated badly for all fish not just Muskie, and they keep wasting money on this crap and they have trouble producing enough fish each year for the lakes they stock now....


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

muskyhound said:


> We already know the fish escape, we know they die, we know there is delayed mortality, more are lost at high water times, this study is going to do nothing for the fisheries, they want us to think that the army corp of engineers is going to work with them on out flows, ya right, remember the Berlin study, other big waste of ( our ) money, how much is this study costing????? Our hatcheries need updated badly for all fish not just Muskie, and they keep wasting money on this crap and they have trouble producing enough fish each year for the lakes they stock now....


Does OH take their remaining muskie fingerlings and dump them into brookville? I heard that before.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Does OH take their remaining muskie fingerlings and dump them into brookville? I heard that before.


In 2012, after the program lakes were stocked, the DNR planted the remaining fingerling's in Pymatuning Lake.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> It says I am not authorized to view it.


LK,all you have to do is register and you can see it all.




Roscoe


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I am not a member of soma. I may would register with soma and muskies inc if the meetings were not on the other side of dayton.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't think you have to be a member to register.And you can post your pics there as well.Try it out.You just might like it!




Roscoe


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Comeon Roscoe! That's all we need is another Tracker owner on there!


Rob


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I dunno know what I was thinkin' Rob.Yea,too many Trackers.




Roscoe


----------

